# SEO set up and maintenance costs?



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

So I have my website which has SEO that the web designer originally did and has since changed jobs or something and no longer interested in doing SEO.

Anyway, I am getting quotes from people to do SEO for my website. Essentially to take what is there & improve on it. However, I have no basis to see whether the quotes are total rip offs or not.

I am not sure if this is feasible to share here, but can anyone suggest a price range for SEO set up and for a monthly maintenance fee.

contact via PM?


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> So I have my website which has SEO that the web designer originally did and has since changed jobs or something and no longer interested in doing SEO.
> 
> Anyway, I am getting quotes from people to do SEO for my website. Essentially to take what is there & improve on it. However, I have no basis to see whether the quotes are total rip offs or not.
> 
> ...


So, I think you need to look at two things; one being your site's current state of optimization, then SEO (off-page) going forward. For example, your site looks like it lacks a sitemap which I don't know how your SEO guy let that go, but you also have broken code in your footer. So start at the site-level, then work out from there would be my advice.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

So - I have always slaved away, learning and implementing SEO for myself.

However I have gathered estimates over the last few years..

The reputable places seem to start around $300-500 setup fee, and then 300-500 a month. 

Of course you can spend ten times this if you want....or you can spend 100-200 for the really basic stuff - which you can easily do yourself 

Just try to keep an eye on what you need to maintain, and what you need to grow. I like smaller companies that really cater to your specific site, rather than applying a "one size fits all" type approach..

I am sure a sitemap does sound important :thumbsup:

This is a recent company I was referred to, just for reference: http://www.capstoneitinc.com/it-solutions/websites-that-work/


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

Red Truck said:


> So - I have always slaved away, learning and implementing SEO for myself.
> 
> However I have gathered estimates over the last few years..
> 
> ...


Please please please don't spend that kind of money a month. The company we use (we do all on-page SEO) and recommend (no financial gain at all, they are just good and work cheap) does off-page SEO for sub-$100 a month...way sub.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

How many hours can they be spending for $100 a month? And how hard would it be for a novice to learn their technique? 

Not doubting your word - just interested in by this very low price. I spend a few hundred just on advertising - I would expect more lasting results with a SEO firm. Who is it that you suggest? 

Please keep in mind I was not suggesting this company, merely giving an example. I enjoying working on my site.

Thanks.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

DarrenSlaughter said:


> Please please please don't spend that kind of money a month. The company we use (we do all on-page SEO) and recommend (no financial gain at all, they are just good and work cheap) does off-page SEO for sub-$100 a month...way sub.


 
Darren,

I would be interested in both on and off site seo after we go live. And also i need to get the hosting from this guy. Do you do hosting? You have my email. If you want drop me a line. I think my project manager will be finished and ready to launch this week.


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

Red Truck said:


> How many hours can they be spending for $100 a month? And how hard would it be for a novice to learn their technique?
> 
> Not doubting your word - just interested in by this very low price. I spend a few hundred just on advertising - I would expect more lasting results with a SEO firm. Who is it that you suggest?
> 
> ...


That's the trick. SEO is an arbitrary pricing model with a zero sum game. I say that because no matter how good, no matter how white hat your SEO team is, when Google decides to change the algo, your site just @(#$) the bed. Would you rather spend $500 a month or $100? 

But let's take that to the next level. I am on 6 forum boards daily, and I have to say the emphasis on organic ranking is scary guys. There is waaaaaayyyyyy tooooo muuuuucccch dependence on 1st page ranking. There are only seven spots to be had on any one page these days. You have to focus on other means of traffic. 

In fact, there are smart companies going back to the OLD WAYS because no one else is using them. Point is, organic is great, but you guys have jobs to do. And while getting your acts together over the winter is one thing, busy season is coming and you are not going to have time to manage this stuff. So what are you going to do to make sure you are on your clients mind when they need what you do? 

Google Places is a mess and can't be counted on from one day to the next, and like I said, there are only 7 spots on page one. There are hundreds of companies who are NOT on page one. Make your website your online showroom and drive traffic to it via organic, PPC, social, whatever it takes, but don't rely simply on SEO or organic, you will get burned in the end.


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

the paintman said:


> Darren,
> 
> I would be interested in both on and off site seo after we go live. And also i need to get the hosting from this guy. Do you do hosting? You have my email. If you want drop me a line. I think my project manager will be finished and ready to launch this week.


I do host, yep. $60 a year, billed annually. Sorry guys, I didn't mean that to be an ad, just answering a question, if the mods want to delete it I understand.


----------

